# Nicolai Argon CC Aufbau-Doku



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

Hallo !

Nachdem sich mein Nonius mehr in Richtung AM verändert, war ich auf der Suche nach einen Rad für die leichten Wald-, Arbeits und Feldwege. 
Habe lange überlegt, aber es wurde zum Schluss wieder ein Nicolai. 

Zum Glück war in der Stock-List der richtige Rahmen:

Größe L / schwarz elox / Gewicht 1790 Gramm ohne Flaschenhalter





Bei dem Rad steht die Zuverlässigkeit und wenig Pflegeaufwand an Nr.1 und daher auch die Gabel:

Gewicht 908 Gramm mit ungekürzten Schaft / schwarz elox 









Hier die Sattelklemme von Reset Racing:

16 Gramm / grün eloxiert





Damit ist auch die Steuersatzfrage geklärt. 


Hier noch 2 weitere Bilder:









Ob der Rahmen mit Rohloff aufgebaut wird, werde ich nach einer hoffentlich längeren Probefahrt mit einem Rohloff-Bike entscheiden. 

Eine kleine Testfahrt beim Händler hat mich nicht überzeugt...

Sobald weitere Teile gefunden sind, werde ich es hier bis zum fertigen Rad posten.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Abo...

Wird bestimmt fett aussehen mit der schwarzen Gabel, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

Hoffe ich auch. 

Farbe wird fast komplett schwarz werden, ausser ein paar grüne elox Teile. 


Ein nettes Mitglied hat auch schon 2 Teile zum Pulvern.


----------



## Bartenwal (5. April 2011)

Hallo MarcoFibr,
welche Gabel ist das? EBH, Bremsscheibendurchmesser, Gewichtsbeschränkung?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## sluette (6. April 2011)

bin ich der einzigste der hier keine bilder sieht ????


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo MarcoFibr,
> welche Gabel ist das? EBH, Bremsscheibendurchmesser, Gewichtsbeschränkung?
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Hab ich von einem kleinen Händler in Hamburg. 
Gabel ist bis 120kg und 180mm Scheibe freigegeben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste der hier keine bilder sieht ????



Ich sehe die Bilder. Komisch. Hab ich auch hin und wieder...


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2011)

Es gibt Sattelklemmen von Reset? Bin ich doof, oder warum find ich auf der HP nix?


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2011)

Gibt es auf Anfrage und nur in bestimmten Farben! 

Und nicht als Schnellspanner.


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2011)

Super, danke!

Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau


----------



## sluette (7. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Bilder. Komisch. Hab ich auch hin und wieder...



jetzt sehe ich auch was, komisch. egal...



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es auf Anfrage und nur in bestimmten Farben!
> 
> Und nicht als Schnellspanner.



sattelklemme sieht extrem gut aus, leider ohne schnellspanner. 
bin gespannt wie die gabel im rahmen wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. April 2011)

Beim HT brauche ich keinen Schnellspanner. 

Bilder incl. kommen, sobald Reset den Steuersatz liefert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2011)

Reset (DHL) hat gerade den Steuersatz gebracht!


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2011)

Dann rein damit


----------



## Ti-Max (13. April 2011)

Wenigstens kommen an dieses Rad vernünftige Bremsen


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2011)

So es geht langsam weiter mit dem Aufbau...

Steuersatz von Reset Racing grün eloxiert.

Gewicht 176 Gramm komplett.





Hier die Einzelteile:





Der Steuersatz ist zwar teuer, aber die Qualität stimmt. 

Schnell den Steuersatz eingebaut und hier ein Bild incl. Gabel:





Die Bremsenfrage ist auch geklärt. 

Danke an Ti-Max !

Freue mich auf die nächsten Teile !

Wie macht Ihr das mit der Schraube am Ausfallende für die Kettenspannung ? Kann ich die Schraube weglassen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (13. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Bremsenfrage ist auch geklärt.
> 
> Danke an Ti-Max !



Pssst, nicht so laut. Kenner werden schon was ahnen

Hinsichtlich Einstellung und Optimierung meldest Du Dich am Besten nochmal bei mir

Und gönn Dir die Ultimate Hebel, wenn es das Budget zulassen sollte

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2011)

Die Ultimate Hebel sind ja echt Klasse, aber so teuer und der Aufbau soll nicht so teuer werden. Mal schauen und wg. Einstellung und Tipps melde ich mich !


----------



## Ti-Max (13. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Ultimate Hebel sind ja echt Klasse, aber so teuer und der Aufbau soll nicht so teuer werden. Mal schauen und wg. Einstellung und Tipps melde ich mich !



Schau mal bei Ebay, ab und an gehen da mal welche für wenig Geld weg.

Aber die Dinger sind definitv ihr Geld wert Fahre die mittlerweile schon knapp 5 Jahre, sind immer noch wie neu. Und vom Feeling und der Knackigkeit nochmals besser als die SD-Hebel, von der Optik ganz zu schweigen

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/1/4/5/7/_/large/nicolainonius17.jpg

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2011)

Sieht schon mal gut aus


----------



## stuk (14. April 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Einstellung und Optimierung meldest Du Dich am Besten nochmal bei mir





Bremsflüssigkeit?


----------



## abbath (14. April 2011)

Nimm keine Rohloff. Mit jeder Fahrt, die ich jetzt ohne sie mache, wächst die Gewissheit, dass das einzig Gute an der Rohlex ihr Wiederverkaufswert ist.

Mach Singlespeed oder 1x10.

Das Bike wird sicher extrem hart. Ich bin vorgestern 3h mit dem, im Vergleich zu Deinem sicher weichen, Starrbike unterwegs gewesen - danach zittern Dir aber die Hände...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2011)

Rohloff kommt nicht an das Rad. Antrieb wird 1x10 oder 1x9!


----------



## Ti-Max (14. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Rohloff kommt nicht an das Rad. Antrieb wird 1x10 oder 1x9!



Und wieder eine gute Entscheidung

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2011)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte Kettenführung ?
KB hat 38 Zähne!


----------



## abbath (14. April 2011)

Mach doch einfach zwei Monoschienen dran:







Die Rohloff CC Führung funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2011)

Schleift die Kette nicht an den Schienen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (14. April 2011)

Beim Querfeldeinrad normalerweise nicht. Da die Kettenstreben beim MTB länger sein dürften und der Winkel der Kette spitzer, sehe ich da keine Gefahr. Musst halt passende Schienen nehmen, wenn die deutlich größer sind als das Kettenblatt, steigt die Gefahr, dass die Kette schleift.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2011)

Danke. Ein Bashring hab ich schon. 
Dann schaue ich mal für innen.


----------



## abbath (14. April 2011)

Brauchst aber entweder längere KB Schrauben + Distanringe oder musst einen BCD mit dem Lochkreis des kleinen KB besorgen! Eigentlich logisch...

Edit: Hier haben sie eigentlich alles was man da haben wollen könnte vorrätig: http://www.singlespeedshop.de/


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

So es sind die nächsten Teile eingetroffen:

Kurbel 38 KB FSA, Kurbel wurde in schwarz matt gepulvert 
Gewicht incl. Bashring 875 Gramm.






Hier die Kurbel am Bike:





Bei den Griffen ab ich leider Pech gehabt.
Paßt von der Farbe garnicht... 





Möchte Sie jemand haben ? Mach auch einen guten Preis.

Sonst bekommen die Lockrings ein neue Farbe.

Das erste Teil der Schaltung ist da. Na, was wird es wohl werden ?

Genau, die guten Dura Ace Endschalthebel. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einen 9 Fach Hebel. 





Laufräder fehlen noch, aber die Schnellspanner (44 gramm)schon da:





Hier ein komplettes Bild:


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2011)

So der Griffunfall ist behoben und mein Triathlonrad hat den Schalthebel verloren...

Und ein Nicolai gefunden...


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2011)

Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Nimm den Drehgriffschalter mit nem Acros Shorty als Griff!


----------



## abbath (24. April 2011)

Ich finds gut, würde aber den Hebel unter dem Lenker montieren - kommste imho besser dran.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

Ist mein Ernst. 

Will einfach ein robustes Rad, bei dem ich einfach nur fahren kann. 

Den Tipp mit dem Schalthebel versuche ich mal.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. April 2011)

So das Schaltwerk ist auch angebaut. 

Wiegt nur 218 Gramm und passt prima zur Kassette 11-28 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (27. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> So das Schaltwerk ist auch angebaut.


 Warum die Kettenschaltung? Wird wohl nichts mit dem "robusten Rad, bei dem du einfach nur fahren kannst."


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2011)

doppelt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2011)

Hatte zwei Räder mit Rohloff gefahren und ich mag es nicht.

Kann es schlecht beschreiben, aber das Fahrgefühl ist schlecht und der Preis mit über 1000 lohnt sich nicht für mich.


----------



## Cyborg (27. April 2011)

Muss doch nicht gleich die Rohloff sein.  Wenn du bei der Kettenschaltung bleiben willst, warum nicht X.0 in grün mit dem Trigger?


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2011)

Die Trigger sind mir zu anfällig für das Rad und so hat mich die Schaltung nur 15 gekostet.


----------



## softbiker (28. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> So der Griffunfall ist behoben und mein Triathlonrad hat den Schalthebel verloren...
> 
> Und ein Nicolai gefunden...



Das ist sowas von kultig. Einfach nur geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte Kettenführung ?
> KB hat 38 Zähne!



ich hab mir an mein Argon FR die MRP 1.x gebaut.

fahre jetzt auch 1x9 mit 38x11-32

ohne Bash





ich hatte auch noch die E13 XCX in die engere Wahl genommen
die gabs aber nur in weiss


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2011)

Schaut gut aus. 
Versuche erstmal mit Bash.


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2011)

ich hatte das normale 32er KB der XTR weiter gefahren

da is mir die Kette ständig in beide Richtungen runter gefallen

mit Bash ging das besser, aber die Kette hat auf den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln am Bash gerieben...

jetzt mit 38er KB von FSA und MRP 1.X läuft alles wie geschmiert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2011)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von oben machen ?
Schleift die Kette nicht an der Führung?


----------



## der-gute (29. April 2011)

könnte ich, aber meine Kamera macht so beschissene Bilder.

dazu hab ich die nächsten Tage keine Zeit.

bei mir schleift aber keine Kette irgendwo.

du kannst die Höhe anpassen und den Neigungswinkel durch die Position der Halterung am Innenlager


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2011)

Die Info reicht mir. Werde mal schauen, ob es mit dem Bash funktioniert.

Wenn nicht, dann kommt die Kettenführung ran.


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2011)

das wird richtig gut.

kettenführung: optisch passen würde auch ein paul chain cage.


----------



## softbiker (29. April 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Muss doch nicht gleich die Rohloff sein.  Wenn du bei der Kettenschaltung bleiben willst, warum nicht X.0 in grün mit dem Trigger?



Ich hätte ein Alfine-Nabenschaltung verbaut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2011)

Die schaut ja echt gut aus! 
Danke. 
Am Wochenende sollte das Rad fertig werden.


----------



## Cyborg (29. April 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte ein Alfine-Nabenschaltung verbaut.


HÃ¤tte ich auch, die neue Alfine 11.



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Trigger sind mir zu anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r das Rad und so hat mich die *Schaltung nur 15â¬ gekostet.*


Das ist natÃ¼rlich ein Argument, obwohl ich die Schere zwischen "Reich" und "Arm" nicht so spÃ¼rbar auseinander gehen lassen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2011)

Wie Reich und Arm?
Keine Ahnung, was du meinst... Wollte keinen angreifen.


----------



## Cyborg (29. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie Reich und Arm?
> Keine Ahnung, was du meinst... Wollte keinen angreifen.



"Reich"  - Reset, Nicolai
"Arm" - Shimano 105 


Eingreifen? Um Gottes willen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Mai 2011)

Die Bremsen sind gekommen. Hab mich gegen die BB7 entschieden, weil ich mit der Shimano 575 in 2 Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Daher hab ich auch am Argon die 575 verbaut. 
Scheiben sind 180/160 verbaut und das Komplettgewicht der Bremse ist 1018 Gramm.









Sattelstütze und Laufräder kommen die nächste Woche. Gewicht wird ca. 10,1kg sein.

Bin schon auf die erste Runde gespannt.


----------



## abbath (1. Mai 2011)

Stealth bomber.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2011)

So ein paar Teile sind gekommen:
Laufräder DT Swiss XR1, Gewicht 1800 Gramm
Schwalbe Furious Fred 2,25 / je 418 Gramm

Sattelstütze kommt hoffentlich vor dem Wochenende...

Hier der aktuelle Stand:





Leider ist die Kamera leer. Sorry für das schlechte Bild.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

Das sieht schon richtig gut aus! Weisst Du schon bei welchem Gewicht Du landest?


----------



## abbath (3. Mai 2011)

Aber die Reifen sind nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das sieht schon richtig gut aus! Weisst Du schon bei welchem Gewicht Du landest?



Gewicht wird genau 10,1kg sein, aber sind auch fast keine Leichtbauteile.

Reifen sollten für meine Wege genau richtig sein. 
Wenn ich Probleme habe, dann kommt RaRa drauf. 

Bin schon auf die erste Fahrt gespannt.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

mir persönlich gefällt es irgendwie gar nicht...

btw: ich fahre Table Top - da erhoffe ich mir mehr Resistenz gegen Scharfe Kieselsteine

mein Argon FR wiegt 12,5 glaube ich
dafür federt es vorne und der rahmen wiegt schon allein 2,5 kilo
auf ne Federgabel wöllt ich heut zu Tage nicht mehr verzichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2011)

Mit Federgabel wäre ich bei 10,8kg. 
Das Rad wird fast nur auf der Straße gefahren und daher erstmal keine Federgabel.
Hab ja noch das Nonius für den Wald.


----------



## JAY-L (3. Mai 2011)

Klasse Bike mir gefällts richtig gut!
Weiter so!


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2011)

schöner schwarzer streetfighter
und für den einsatz klasse ausgestattet.


----------



## sluette (4. Mai 2011)

die photos sind aber grottenschlecht, mach mal ein paar gute. dann kommt das radl besser rüber.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2011)

Kamera war leer.... Sorry.
Hoffe das morgen die Stütze kommt und dann kommen Samstag schöne Bilder !


----------



## crazymaniac (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

sieht alles sehr Clean aus, gefällt mir sehr, bin im Moment an einem Ähnlichen Projekt dran nur mit Riemenantrieb.

Was mir halt nicht gefällt, optisch, ist die Schaltung hinten.

Ansonsten Top. Hab mir mal für mein Projekt die Jungs von Reset Racing rangezogen, vieleicht kauf ich den Steuersatz bei denen.

MfG

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Schaltung konnte ich leider nicht anders machen.

Denke mit Rohloff wäre es hübscher, aber ich mag sie nicht.

Reset baut für mich die besten Steuersätze und ich kaufe nix anderes mehr.

Kann ich jedem empfehlen.

Mit einem leichten Sattel sollte ich auf 9,99kg kommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2011)

So Gemeinede,

gestern habe ich die restlichen Arbeiten erledigt. 

Gewicht 10,1 kg 

Heute wurde die erste Tour gemacht und die 70km haben echt viel Spaß bereitet.

Steif, direktes Handling und super agiles Fahrverhalten.

Hier ein par Bilder:













Leider bin ich jetzt fertig... 

Hat aber viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

Nicolai Stealth... chic, gefällt mir gut


----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2011)

schön geworden


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

schön schnörkellos !!! gefällt !


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2011)

Nach einen Monat kann ich nur folgende Erfahrungen mitteilen:

- Super Fahreigenschaften
- Stadtbetreib macht viel Spaß, sehr direkt und schnell
- Schaltung funktioniert super. Kann die Paul Thumbies empfehlen !

Im Winter kommen Schutzbleche und Spikes ran !


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier ein par Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kannst Du ja jetzt aufm Fotoapparat sparen   Macht auch SpazZ 

Bike is Top


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade eine neue Kamera gekauft.
An dein Niveau werde ich nicht rankommen.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> An dein Niveau werde ich nicht rankommen.




Meine Bilder macht doch meine Olle


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juni 2011)

Hin und wieder ändern sich die Pläne... 

Daher steht das Rad zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (17. Juni 2011)

Nicht dein Ernst!!! Du hast dir doch viel Mühe geben und das Bike grade erst fertig aufgebaut. Was bewegt dich zu diesem Schritt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juni 2011)

Hab einfach keine Zeit dafür und in nächster Zeit noch weniger...

Komme gerade von einer Tour mit dem RR wieder. Von München nach Hamburg und im nächsten Jahr wird eine ähnliche Tour gesucht. 

Da passt das Rad nicht rein. 

"Hoffe" und denke nicht, dass ich das Rad für meine Vorstellung verkauft bekomme.

Dann bleibt es im Keller.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2011)

Alles wieder zurück... Bringe es nicht fertig ein N zu verkaufen. 

Ein Rennrad wurde verkauft und ich habe heute wieder mein Argon genutzt.

Einfach Klasse das Bike...


----------



## Diman (22. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer Tour mit dem RR wieder. Von München nach Hamburg.



Hast du nicht zufällig eine GPS-Aufzeichnung deiner Tour gemacht? Ich würde gerne München besuchen.


----------

